# First Timer



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

I am about to set off and build my first rod in the next couple weeks, awaiting all the goodies to start with. Been reading and watching several different forums around the country for a while now and its finally sunk in that i just need to do it. Not that anyone cares but the first rod will be one of the last remaining pre Shakespeare AllStar Elite Surf Rods, the 1418. Guides are BMNAG and BMNAT Tip and trigger seat. Looking forward to the build and will keep you posted on progress and for help. Wish me luck, Mike


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

enjoy...building a rod is my next wish...gonna learn how to mag a reel first...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Good stuff*

AA,

Enjoy building your first rod. My first was the All Star 1265/2, 10'6", rated for 1-3 oz although 2 oz is the sweet spot. Since then I have built another All Star - the 1508 heaver "lite" (6-10 oz).

This Winter I will be building a couple more 1265's in spinning and a conventional Cape Fear flipping stick bass rod.

Great hobby. If I can help you with anything, drop me a line.

Sandcrab


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

*hey*

that blank the 1265 is a spanish buster isnt it? if you dont mind me asking how much are they going for and where can you still get them


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

hey neil 
they aren't made any more 
but i would try 'fishsticksforu'
check your pms .....
derf


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Check your PM's...*

They are still available...

NTKG - Drop me an email and I will provide details...

Sandcrab


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Progress*

I have finished the butt section, Cork tape wrapped on, LS-7 Zip plate reel seat mounted and soon to start on the guides, once the new ones arrive. Appreciate the words of encouragment. If this helps anyone try mudhole, i bought the two last Allstars he had in the shop, he may have some more in the shipping warehouse or in the storage facility. He has tons of stuff that isnt advertised in his catalog or online. Call them and ask for Scott, really nice guy, hes helped me out all along so far. If he has any of the All Stars left they will be half off, i paid 70 bucks for the 1477 blank and 60 bucks for the 1418 blank. Hope this will help someone.


----------

